
South Carolina Bill: Compensate People for Forcing Them to Give Birth - DyslexicAtheist
https://rewire.news/ablc/2019/12/13/groundbreaking-south-carolina-bill-compensate-people-for-forcing-them-to-give-birth/
======
chub500
This is incredible. Imaging growing up and discovering your mom swore that if
it weren't for the SC state government giving her services she would have
aborted you. Hey mom how did we get this college savings account?

These pro life laws are unfair, because this can happen to a woman and not to
a man. That's obviously unfair. It doesn't make them wrong. Government money
would be best served incentivising adoption. After such human tragedy of
injustice as rape that's the only possible path forward.

~~~
ksaj
I think it would be just as devastating for the child to learn that they only
exist because their father raped them into existence. If the money
incentivizes the mother to give birth and potentially raise a child she might
understandably otherwise detest, so be it. That's the least of the child's
concerns once they are born.

I agree that late-stage abortion presents ethical issues. But before then, it
shouldn't be up to governments and law enforcement to mandate what grows
inside their population members bodies.

------
larnmar
Sounds reasonable in cases of rape.

